

Ever wonder what a Threadless t-shirt sale looks like at the server level? - antidaily
http://gapersblock.com/merge/archives/2010/03/18/threadless-gets-pounded/

======
benologist
Direct link ... that sentence is riveting but the title here kind of includes
the entire submission.

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/scottvdp/4443360713/>

